# My first official catfish rod/reel combo.



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

I bought a Shakespeare Ugly stik Catfish 7' M/H rod and a Abu Garcia 6500C3 Reel. This reel looks big but I think some of you recommended it. Whatcha think? Am I ready? haha


----------



## Fishyguy (Apr 10, 2004)

thats a good combo, it will work fine. I would on the other hand suggest quantum bigcat rod 7'6" MH with a abu-garcia 7000C3


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

The reel is excellent and the rod is good, I have both.....I use this out fit mainly for channel cats, but I would trust it on Flatheads up to 25-lbs..Fishguy is right, the quantum bigcat will better handle a bigger fish


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Lee

Maybe tritonbill wants to get used to the 6500 seeming heavy before getting a 7000.

After a couple of years casting the 6500 his arms will be built up enough to start using the "winch"

Seriously

Bill 
I moved down to 6500s a couple years ago as an experiment to see what they could handle. I think the 2 6500s loaded with 20 pound big game have landed a 52-49-47 and a 43 pound flathead and some smaller ones also.

Of course it might be a little tougher in river current  

PS

Bill you wouldn't believe how easy the 6500's cast on the James river (with 8 ounce weights and 1/2 pound baits) 

Also I think Lee has superb taste in his brand of rods (with ceramic tip guides)


----------



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

LOL, 1/2 pound baits! Sounds like fun and I guess I better get my arms in shape!! I'll work up to it.


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Hey Bill- Now all ya have to do is invite DA KING up there to do some early spring flathead fishin  With your boat, we can find them at W.B. for sure  Maybe late May  .Nice cattin combo. That will do just fine....... THE CATKING !!!


----------



## blance (Apr 5, 2004)

Sounds like a good setup to me. I'm sure you saw mine the day we were out on West Branch. I use a 6500 C3 on a 7' MH rod as my cat/musky combo. I also have a 6500 C4 on a 6 1/2 I use sometimes too. I'm really starting to like the one piece rods after iusing them for a year now. I think maybe a longer rod would help with some of the bigger fish, but to date I've only lost one and I can't transport anything longer than 7 ft without going to a 2 pc. Welcome to the dark side "bass" man.   


Barry


----------



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

Sounds like fun catking!!


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Hey Bill- I'd say this fall, but I'm booked the rest of this season with outings/work/comittments/ etc. etc.  But I'm serious, I'll drive up one weekend and do some cattin  Like Barry said, welcome to the dark side


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

There he goes again, begging for a boat ride  If and when he does go out with you, sell the boat and your tackle. It will all have the curse.


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Where did DA KING !!! beg for a ride Hillbilly  DA KING !! changed tatics and invited himself on Bill's boat, BIG DIFFRENCE  I'm changing tatics.I'll be heading up in October to do some bassin on your boat Dale. Probably the 3rd week. Make room  See how it works now........ DA KING !!!


----------

